# Turkey with swollen face and head? What do i need to do?



## kimaet1960 (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## willielisa (Jul 15, 2013)

It looks like sinusitis. I dosed mine with tetracycline and used Vicks liberally on his head. He still gets it from time to time but it clears quickly.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes I agree, sinutitis & tetracycline treatments.


----------



## kimaet1960 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks I have some at home so I will add it to her water tonight. I have spent $100.00 on 2 bottles of meds and it hasn't done anything for her. Thanks again.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

That is infectious sinuditis


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree : )


----------

